# Rod butt replacement



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I've been searching all around...does anyone know where to buy a rod butt or do I have to Mcgyver something out of paracord?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I am working on a rod butt/reel seat/foregrip replacement as we speak (Dog literally ate it!) for a friend. I get all my parts from Mudhole. Give them a call if you are not getting a lot of stuff to cut down on shipping costs. All you will need is some glue and a rod butt (cork or eva foam)... 

Sandcrab


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Sandcrab said:


> I am working on a rod butt/reel seat/foregrip replacement as we speak (Dog literally ate it!) for a friend. I get all my parts from Mudhole. Give them a call if you are not getting a lot of stuff to cut down on shipping costs. All you will need is some glue and a rod butt (cork or eva foam)...
> 
> Sandcrab



Cool thanks. I hope they have the size. The rod is about 30 yrs old.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

What kind of rod butt are you looking for?


----------

